# Ouvrir page web avec Apple Script



## kantin91 (2 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour

Est-il possible d'ouvrir une page web avec l'Apple Script?

Par exemple: 
tell app "safari"
open "www.apple.com/fr"
end tell

Je ne connais pas le code exacte.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2008)

c'est pour quoi faire?



un script d'ouverture ?


ou ce n'est que 3 lignes d'un script beaucoup plus compliqué?


----------



## zacromatafalgar (2 Septembre 2008)

kantin91 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Est-il possible d'ouvrir une page web avec l'Apple Script?
> 
> ...



Oui, ton code est presque bon, il suffit de rajouter le mot clé location, ce qui donne :

```
tell application "Safari"
	open location "www.apple.com/fr"
end tell
```


----------



## kantin91 (2 Septembre 2008)

Merci beaucoup zacromatafalgar

pascalformac: pour l'instant je regroupe plusieurs "petits scripts" comme celui la pour
ensuite faire quelque chose de plus complexe.

Sinon j'ai une autre question:

Peut changer l'interface de la boite de dialogue
par exemple changer la couleur ou quelque chose comme ça
pour pouvoir ensuite créer une application agréable pour l'oeil

Merci


----------



## zacromatafalgar (2 Septembre 2008)

kantin91 a dit:


> Peut changer l'interface de la boite de dialogue
> par exemple changer la couleur ou quelque chose comme ça
> pour pouvoir ensuite créer une application agréable pour l'oeil
> 
> Merci



Il est possible de rajouter une icône sur ta boîte mais on ne peut modifier l'apparence générale à moins d'utiliser Applescript Studio et de créer toi-même ta boîte à partir d'une fenêtre normale.

Le plus simple étant de respecter les guidelines d'Apple afin que toutes les interfaces soient unifiées&#8230;


----------



## kantin91 (2 Septembre 2008)

Merci encore de ta reponse

Autre question:

je fais un script ou a un moment la boite de dialogue indique "13+7"
et j'ai mis le champ d'inscription
je voudrais que si la réponse soit vrai une certaine boite de dialogue s'ouvre et si c'est fux une autre s'ouvre
je connais la fonction 
"if true then
......
end if"
"if false then
.......
end if"

Je ne trouve pas comment utiliser cette fonction pour le texte que l'écrit dans la boite de dialogue

merci encore de votre aide


----------



## flotow (2 Septembre 2008)

AppleScript Homepage :love:

tu as toutes les references AppleScript sur cette page (ainsi que des exemples et tout et tout )


----------



## kantin91 (3 Septembre 2008)

Merci 

A bientot


----------



## BS0D (9 Janvier 2009)

zacromatafalgar a dit:


> Oui, ton code est presque bon, il suffit de rajouter le mot clé location, ce qui donne :
> 
> ```
> tell application "Safari"
> ...



Et si on veut tout simplement le navigateur par défaut (moi j'utilise pas safari par exemple, mais Firefox) ? y'a moyen ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> Et si on veut tout simplement le navigateur par défaut (moi j'utilise pas safari par exemple, mais Firefox) ? y'a moyen ?



Oui.

La commande "open location"  ouvre l'URL dans le navigateur par défaut.
Il suffit de ne pas mettre la commande dans  un *bloc* (tell application (le nom du navigateur))

Il faut que l'adresse URL soit au complet : "http://www.apple.com/fr/" au lieu de "www.apple.com/fr"

```
open location "http://www.apple.com/fr/"
```


----------



## zacromatafalgar (10 Janvier 2009)

Salut,

Tu peux faire ceci :


```
tell application "Firefox"
	activate
	OpenURL "www.apple.com/fr"
end tell
```


----------



## BS0D (10 Janvier 2009)

Mac_Jac a dit:


> Oui.
> 
> La commande "open location"  ouvre l'URL dans le navigateur par défaut.
> Il suffit de ne pas mettre la commande dans  un *bloc* (tell application (le nom du navigateur))
> ...


J'ai essayé ça marchait pas ... j'ai dû déclarer une variable et faire un truc du style : 


```
set myVariable to ""

-- et ensuite 
set myVariable to open location "http://mywebsite.com/"
```
C'était juste pour essayer 




zacromatafalgar a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Tu peux faire ceci :
> 
> ...


le but c'est d'avoir le navigateur par défaut, et ce que j'ai fait au-dessus marche très bien ... là tu forces firefox -- et si l'utilisateur ne l'a pas d'installé ?


----------



## ceslinstinct (10 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir

J'aime bien cette page (en Français) pour comprendre certaines utilisations a faire avec AppleScript.

http://docs.info.apple.com/help/guide.html?path=AppleScript/2.1/fr/

Bonne et heureuse année.

@+


----------



## titigrou (29 Janvier 2009)

C'est possible ensuite de naviguer dans une page web via apple script? Genre une fois camino (ou safari) lancé, sélectionner une liste déroulante pour ensuite sélectionner une entrée de la liste?


----------



## BS0D (11 Février 2009)

Pour lancer une page web contenue dans les ressources d'une application, faut faire comment? 

Genre avec MonApplication, qui contient un fichier "aide.html" dans le dossier English.lproj/Help, y'a pas un truc genre "path to me" ?


----------



## zacromatafalgar (11 Février 2009)

Salut,

Pour accéder au dossier resources, comme ceci :


```
set DossierRessources to POSIX file (resource path of main bundle) -- Le chemin d'accès au dossier des ressources du paquet de l'application
```


----------



## ceslinstinct (11 Février 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> Pour lancer une page web contenue dans les ressources d'une application, faut faire comment?
> 
> Genre avec MonApplication, qui contient un fichier "aide.html" dans le dossier English.lproj/Help, y'a pas un truc genre "path to me" ?


Bonjour

En AppleScript j'utilise ce code, si cela peut t'aider.


```
set x to ((path to me as string) & "Contents:Resources:") as string
```

C'est le chemin que j'utilise souvent.

*Grillé*

@+


----------



## BS0D (11 Février 2009)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> En AppleScript j'utilise ce code, si cela peut t'aider.
> 
> ...


Merci, faut dire que tu as fait beaucoup plus simple: je viens de trouver un truc tout seul un peu à l'arrache qui donne ça: 


```
if (name of theObject is "HELP") then
        tell application "Finder"
            set readmePath to "Contents:Resources:English.lproj:Help:a-index.html"
            open file ((path to me as string) & readmePath)
        end tell
    end if
```

Beaucoup plus long, mais ça marche quoi !


----------



## ceslinstinct (11 Février 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> Merci, faut dire que tu as fait beaucoup plus simple: je viens de trouver un truc tout seul un peu à l'arrache qui donne ça:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Bonjour

Pour un même résultat AppleScript permet de faire son code personnel.

Pour m'amuser j'ai modifié ton code (tu me pardonne?).


```
if (name of theObject is "HELP") then
tell application "Finder" to open file ((path to me as string) & "Contents:Resources:English.lproj:Help:a-index.html")
end if
```

A toi de tester, si ça marche.

Cordialement

@+


----------



## BS0D (11 Février 2009)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Pour un même résultat AppleScript permet de faire son code personnel.
> 
> ...


Yep ça revient au même :d


----------



## ceslinstinct (11 Février 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> Yep ça revient au même :d



Oui, mais il y a moins de lignes donc pour moi plus facile à comprendre.

Je sais c'est une bêtise la réponse précédente, juste pour montrer que plusieurs solutions existes pour donner le même résultat.

Je reconnaît, c'est ta version la meilleure et la plus compréhensible.

Donc ne répondre, que si la solution n'est pas trouvé (quand je pose une question, dans les minutes qui suivent il m'arrive de trouver une solution à mon problème).   

@+


----------



## tatouille (11 Février 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> Merci, faut dire que tu as fait beaucoup plus simple: je viens de trouver un truc tout seul un peu à l'arrache qui donne ça:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



tu niques la localization automatique, resources of main bundle use
si tu as un help generique dans resources/ et un help ds French.lproj/... , laisse donc le framework faire son travail

tu peux aussi faire 

/usr/bin/open -a \"Help Viewer\" \"%s\" &


----------



## BS0D (11 Février 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> tu niques la localization automatique, resources of main bundle use
> si tu as un help generique dans resources/ et un help ds French.lproj/... , laisse donc le framework faire son travail
> 
> tu peux aussi faire
> ...


ça m'intéresse pas d'utiliser des lignes de commandes. et pour l'instant ça suffit parce que j'ai pas traduit l'aide en Français  trop fainéant


----------

